# Listen and watch the Apollo 11 moon landing



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 7, 2013)

Link

Recorded video from about 10 minutes out from the lunar lander along with the astronaut communication and Houston's internal background communication. Great stuff!


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you heard version recorded how ground control heard communication and how moon crew heard them. That version is quite great in demonstrating how speed of light limitations change things fundamentally.


----------



## da1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow. Very cool.


----------



## johnblue (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome post!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

